# Navarre pomps



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

The wife and I have a condo in Navarre for a week. Hit the surf somewhat late this morning and fished from about 8:00-1230. Nothing for the first 2 hours and then we got 2 in about 10 min. The wife pulled up one just over 17' and I had one at 14'. About an hour later we pulled up 2 nice whiting and decided to call it a day. North wind was humming and the surf was pushed way out. It was very cold as you can see....


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Greta report, Thank you.


----------



## Penn-Spin (May 31, 2016)

Those are nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Sounds like a fine morning with the Mrs. I bet she won't let you forget who caught the larger pompano! 
I hope you have a nice stay in Navarre.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice ones !


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Really nice. That's a hoss. You want to fish worse than I do if you braved that cold and wind Sunday morning. Great job !


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice fish! You earned those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful Pompano!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice work in some chilly weather.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

They were some of the fattest we've caught for sure. In my previous experience I've had better luck with the pomps on a strong cold front in the fall. Just wish we would've got out there earlier. I don't like missing that bite that usually happens just before the sun fully rises.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice outing! Were those measurements total length or fork length?


----------

